
Apple files ‘iMoney’ patent for virtual currency, digital wallet - aritraghosh007
http://venturebeat.com/2013/06/06/apple-files-imoney-patent-for-virtual-currency-digital-wallet-and-free-stuff/?goback=.gde_61993_member_247935833
======
bdfh42
wot? you mean a company like Apple would take other peoples ideas and then
patent the whole sphere just so they can act like a complete pain in the arse
to anyone who might actually develop something new?

Can't believe that - oh wait!

